# Smart forfour Brabus 177 BHP



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a Smart forfour Brabus I worked on a couple of days ago.

It belong to my mechanic who has saved my 205 a few too many times.



With the sun out I used it's natural swirl spotting capabilities.














Wheel Time.



2 buckets, grit guards, Incredimitt for top and crap mitt for bottom.



Rinse off and then on with the G3 clay mitt.



In for a dry.



and under the lights for more swirl spotting.













Now for those who don't know. This car is more or less a roll cage with the rest of the car made of plastic. Doors, boot and bonnet. All plastic.

Although, all painted, there is a massive difference in DAing plastic than DAing paint.

NO WET SANDING!!!!!!

It took me about an hour and a half to remove a 1 inch square test area of wet sanding.

DO NOT WET SAND A SMART CAR.

However, once I got to grips with which pads and which compound. AF No. 3 restore compound and No. 3 firm pad away I went.

As I was NOT ABLE TO WET SAND I was limited to what I could get off of the car. The vertical line on the rear offside door would not go anywhere on the products I was using.

However, I think it came up OK.









Protection was in the way of DoDo Juice Purple Haze.







Nasty Scrape.



Tidied up a bit.











How we finished.



Before and after GIF.

picasion.com 25Gcz

I hope you like.

and remember DO NOT WET SAND. :devil:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb job. Mate of mine has one in silver. Awesome car.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous job and these are great fun cars:thumb::buffer:

an I seem to pick up a subliminal message between the lines..

DON'T WET SAND?

Ah ya see I spotted it! must have an eye for detail :lol::lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good tidy up would have loved to have seen as good afters with the lights as you did at the start :thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a stunning transformation :thumb: never seen one of these in Brabus form, really nice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work, looks very glossy in the afters! Plastic panels are a nightmare aren't they?!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That smart really looks smart now. Nice work there.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> Good tidy up would have loved to have seen as good afters with the lights as you did at the start :thumb:


I know where you are coming from. 

This was without doubt the hardest and most testing clean I have done to date.

As I mentioned above, in regard to the vertical mark of the read off side door. Any of the 'major' marks would not go with the methods I was using.

There are only a couple of pictures I took against the light following the DA.





On the plastic. The finer finish is not, for me, as not as good as could be achieved on a 'normal' metal car.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Nice work, looks very glossy in the afters! Plastic panels are a nightmare aren't they?!


I doubt if I would tackle one again.

Nightmare is not the word. It was worse than that.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work again


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, more than just a tidy up, shame about the bumper graze, great work on such a difficult car to work with.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

much better, nice bit of bomb the bass too!:thumb:


----------



## clarked6 (May 1, 2014)

Not my choice of car, but looks good.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

for those that know these cars they are probably the most underated cars out there , here is mine in silver


----------



## clarked6 (May 1, 2014)

putzie said:


> for those that know these cars they are probably the most underated cars out there , here is mine in silver


They might be the most underrated car out there, doesn't stop them looking horrendous IMO!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh no, there's a nurburgring sticker on the back of a smart car. WTAF!!


----------



## clarked6 (May 1, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Oh no, there's a nurburgring sticker on the back of a smart car. WTAF!!


Awkward.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A massive improvement, your friend must be well pleased, I know I would. Have a beer on me, you deserve it. :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If a car has been to the ring fair play.

Does it have to be a certain type?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice results for what sounds like a very testing and challenging detail


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great job there iPlod on a really different wee car. I actually like those! 

One thing I can't quite gather from your original post is whether or not to wet sand one of these. 

JOKING!! 

Great job. 

Cooks


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can wet sand plastic.............just prepared to spend hours and hours, hours and hours, hours and hours, hours and hours, hours and hours, hours and hours, hours and hours................to buff it up.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah that's good. How long do you think it'd take to buff it up then...


----------



## joe_echo (Dec 17, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> Protection was in the way of DoDo Juice Purple Haze.


That doesn't look like Purple Haze 

Very nice job though:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoops getting my Dodo's mixed up.

You should be a detective.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

CRACKING JOB :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife had the smart brabus exclusive so I do know where you are coming from :thumb:


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Good work, but not much room to work on a larger car in there ;-)


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to do my X trail in there. 

It's like a Tardis.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work, nice to see a Smart

Would agree about the panels. I had a fortwo in white and dabbled with polishing. Repeated sets with Megs MF Pads and compound barely touched it, never got further than the bonnet. Here's my best attempt at a 50/50


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Brilliant work!!

It was surely a nice improvement!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

wow your car looks super


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

super job there!


----------



## gregk2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Please do mine! I've had 0 luck removing swirls by hand


----------

